# castle hill expo slight let down



## Gusbus (Feb 13, 2011)

i dont know about anyone else but i wasnt to impressed, to many people selling antaresia, other then the gtp or few albinos, not much chop to me


----------



## Jen (Feb 13, 2011)

Think yourselves lucky to have any kind of expo... nothing here in WA


----------



## bkevo (Feb 13, 2011)

it is early in the year, not all animals are eating. some are still hatching. so that makes it hard to have them available for sale.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Feb 13, 2011)

I didn't think it was THAT bad. I mean I think the 'animals area' was a bit compact and became overcrowded quick but I found it to be pretty darn good.


----------



## used2have1 (Feb 13, 2011)

went for a walk around, loads of people, some kids will not sleep tonight.:evil: The dude with the 2 birds got the ****s, when people started touching the birds.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 13, 2011)

bkevo said:


> it is early in the year, not all animals are eating. some are still hatching. so that makes it hard to have them available for sale.


 Yeah I think they held it a bit early


----------



## Chris1 (Feb 13, 2011)

gee, that wasnt well advertised, i didnt even know it was this weekend!


----------



## Sel (Feb 13, 2011)

Chris1 said:


> gee, that wasnt well advertised, i didnt even know it was this weekend!


 
Its been advertised on aps for the last few months...


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Feb 13, 2011)

One thing I must commend would be the signage around. There was arrows every corner directing us to it !


----------



## No-two (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't think it was to early in the year, the May expo is far too late, most animals are left overs or were slow starters, hardly the cream of the crop. February is probably one of the best months for an expo based on trading, most things have hatched and started feeding.


----------



## Chris1 (Feb 13, 2011)

Sel said:


> Its been advertised on aps for the last few months...



lol, must just be me then!


----------



## krefft (Feb 13, 2011)

The organisers can't really be held responsible for the quality of animals for sale.
I thought they did a great job for first timers. No doubt it will get better and better. There are some pics up on the facebook page i noticed.
The prices all seemed quite good too...for the buyers.


----------



## Gusbus (Feb 13, 2011)

theres no one some of the stuff was eating well yet to, way to small.


----------



## cagey (Feb 13, 2011)

It was my first so I have nothing to compare to. I found the breeders good to talk to. I would have liked things spread out with a bit more space between the breeders as it was clumped in the middle of a lot of space.

I will go next year, if it is on, with the intention of purchasing 1-2 snakes dependent on what is on offer then.


----------



## bulldogwoma (Feb 13, 2011)

I could'nt afford to go !! any pics ? anything special ?


----------



## killimike (Feb 13, 2011)

I thought it was excellent, for what my inexperienced opinion is worth  I actually liked that there were heaps of anteresia. I suppose there could have been more crazy new morphs, but there were plenty of neph geckos, darwins, costals, womas, a legless lizard... 

I dunno, what animals do people think should have been there?


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Feb 13, 2011)

Mighty_Moose said:


> One thing I must commend would be the signage around. There was arrows every corner directing us to it !


 
Yeah, it was very helpful.

I thought it was ok, I arrived late so all the best had probably already sold.

I just wish my kid wasn't being such a turd.. had to leave about an hour after I got there 


Wonder how many crickets were in that box for the guessing comp.. I entered twice... not that I have any need for 1500 crickets.. lol



bulldogwoma said:


> I could'nt afford to go !! any pics ? anything special ?


 
There are pics on facebook
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Feb 13, 2011)

Was that you that left with the screaming kid ?!


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Feb 13, 2011)

Mighty_Moose said:


> Was that you that left with the screaming kid ?!


 
Nah he wasn't screaming as we left, he did chuck a mini-tantrum that lasted about a minute about 15 mins before though... we left just before 4


----------



## bkevo (Feb 13, 2011)

all i have to say is SUNBLAST.. must have


----------



## Tiliqua (Feb 13, 2011)

I liked the signage on the way in 'Sydney Reptile Expo -->'. I thought that was the name of Stimmo's shows? Kinda thought it was playing off his previous years success's. Lots of Anteresia's for sale. Peter Birch and Snakeranch probably had the best sellers setups. Arrived at 11.30 AM and my mate and I could not get anywhere near the breeder's tables at first. Bit dissapointed some regular stores weren't present, noticably The Reptile Shop and Reptiles Inc. Pete at Reptiles Inc always gives 110% at these expos in my opinion and a few people commented he wasn't there. Numbers quietened down about from 1pm onwards, but by then i'm guessing better quality herps had been snatched up. Lots of new people getting into the hobby, good to see familiar faces too. Went in not knowing what to expect, was surprised at how busy it was, not a bad day out. I'm sure Extreme Pets and Adrian Hemens made a killing from it all.


----------



## killimike (Feb 13, 2011)

bkevo said:


> all i have to say is SUNBLAST.. must have



+1

Stunning! Next season apparently...


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Feb 13, 2011)

I enjoyed the expo and I thought that most sellers had quite reasonable prices on the animals available. But for my interest (monitors) the show was a HUGE letdown in that regard. There was only ONE monitor for sale at the expo - a yearling Lace Monitor (at $300 was reasonably priced and snapped up within the first hour). 3 Ridgetails on display at the Kellyville stall and NOTHING ELSE for varanid lovers. Can't wait for the other upcoming expos - hopefully many more goannas at those.


----------



## mike83 (Feb 13, 2011)

bkevo said:


> all i have to say is SUNBLAST.. must have


 
How much was it do you know ?


----------



## crikey (Feb 13, 2011)

bkevo said:


> all i have to say is SUNBLAST.. must have



what is the sunblast
also was anyone there when thay anounced the winner of the door prize who was it


----------



## killimike (Feb 13, 2011)

Dunno who won door prize. Hope it was me, but I think the bloke who said he got himself seven tickets might have a better chance 

Sunblast was the name a breeder gave to some different looking Tennant creek stimsons, that apparently breed true. They were a bright yellow ground colour with maroon markings, very hot. Not for sale this year, display only, so no price.


----------



## crikey (Feb 13, 2011)

did anyone happen to get some pics of the sunblast if so show us show us


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 13, 2011)

I am sure the person who won the door prize wouldn't think the show was a let down. Lucky person. I thought it was good but could have been spaced out more considering the vacant space.


----------



## Smithers (Feb 13, 2011)

Link to Sunblast pic

Here


----------



## killimike (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for the pic Smithers!! Thats the one.

I know people always say it, but it did look even better in person, the markings were more reddish than they look there.


----------



## crikey (Feb 13, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Link to Sunblast pic
> 
> Here


that loos like the one that was for sale on reptiles down under last year it was only $150 but this one looks like the very same one


----------



## Gusbus (Feb 13, 2011)

killimike said:


> +1
> 
> Stunning! Next season apparently...


 that one was a standout


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Feb 13, 2011)

I thought the show was good. Was trying to convince my wife to let me bring home a new snake but no luck yet. We were very busy most of the time and happy with the interest. I promised myself I'd take some time to go and check out the expo this time and got to see some cool snakes.


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Feb 13, 2011)

well i thought it was great. was really looking forward to it and got a lot out of it (a new baby blue tongue as well ) 

we got there when it opened and as a result was able to get a good look at all the animals without being too squished. looking forward to seeing it get bigger and bigger


----------



## pisces20 (Feb 13, 2011)

I think it was great. You have to remember that many of the 'self rightious'who were major players in the frog and reptile show boycotted this one. What they need to understand is that the shows are for the reptile enthusiasts not for the money grabbers. They have committed suicide anyway putting it on with the easter show, no one can sell it is just for PR. Im not fighting the crowds at easter and paying $100 entry. I think this show for its first was fantastic. Remember the first FRS. at Darling Harbour. It was 25% of this one. Good work hope more shows are planned, shame Macarthur didnt have one. I met lots of friends had a great time networking. Book me a table for next year


----------



## Kurto (Feb 13, 2011)

There's just something about considering purchasing an animal in a chinese container that isnt quite right.... 

Overall I think the organisers did a good job....Top venue! I think next year will bring a few surprises!


----------



## Tiliqua (Feb 13, 2011)

>You have to remember that many of the 'self rightious'who were major players in the frog and reptile show boycotted this one.<
If your referring to retail outlets when you refer to Major players, you have to remember it was organised by Extreme Pets, therefore would be silly to invite retail competition. Smart move on their part.
If your referring to people helping out/breeders/etc boycotting, perhaps they didn't want to support a commercial venture that only benefitted a pet shop as opposed to supporting a Herpetological Society event. I noticed one of the prominant Herpetolical Societies did not have a stall there.
Also Macherps have bigger things to worry about right now, such as getting their bookwork up to scratch, before attempting another show. Maybe some new blood in their committee can sort this out, and get back to the stage they were at 3 years ago?


----------



## Python_man (Feb 13, 2011)

I thought the expo was good. there was a good turnout of people. some stunning animals on display and for sale.

Cant Wait to get me a SUNBURST. Awesome looking stimmo congratulations to the breeder.


----------



## Peter-Birch (Feb 13, 2011)

fish10 said:


> I thought the expo was good. there was a good turnout of people. some stunning animals on display and for sale.
> 
> Cant Wait to get me a SUNBURST. Awesome looking stimmo congratulations to the breeder.


 
Thank you for the compliments hopefully there will be some sunburst's for sale next year......these have never been offered for sale before.


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (Feb 13, 2011)

pisces20 said:


> I think it was great. You have to remember that many of the 'self rightious'who were major players in the frog and reptile show boycotted this one.


 
Really!! Are you sure you know who these supposed 'major players' are? because I'm sure I saw at least 80% of them there...with a stall and in one case, 2 stalls....
Was a great show...a lot busier than I expected and a huge range of animals on offer...well run & setup...Congrats to the organisers...


----------



## snakehandler (Feb 13, 2011)

bkevo said:


> it is early in the year, not all animals are eating. some are still hatching. so that makes it hard to have them available for sale.



Exactly what I have said about the Victorian Expo, its too early, let the hatchies establish themselves, I just hope that it does well next weekend for the sake of the survival of it....my suggestion to organizers of such events is to hold it later in the year...end of March/April, get a variety of demonstrators to come in and provide some childrens entertainment, let them display their wares free of charge, so long as they are not selling animals or products.


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 13, 2011)

hawkesbury reptiles said:


> Really!! Are you sure you know who these supposed 'major players' are? because I'm sure I saw at least 80% of them there...with a stall and in one case, 2 stalls....
> Was a great show...a lot busier than I expected and a huge range of animals on offer...well run & setup...Congrats to the organisers...


 
Indeed! Even the promoter of the Wild Expo was in attendance showing his support.


----------



## crikey (Feb 13, 2011)

so who owned that sunburst stimson python


----------



## Peter-Birch (Feb 13, 2011)

crikey said:


> so who owned that sunburst stimson python


 
I own it, breed by me.


----------



## killimike (Feb 13, 2011)

manchild said:


> Thank you for the compliments hopefully there will be some sunburst's for sale next year......these have never been offered for sale before.


 
Peter Birch if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## krefft (Feb 13, 2011)

If today was boycotted by anyone get over yourselves.
It's fantastic that people are prepared to put in the effort to stage an event like this, and if it's a success they deserve to make a buck for it.
If the reason some societies didn't come was because it was a privately run event those societies need new committee members.
Events like this do a great deal to promote the hobby, and with the threats the hobby is facing we should all be doing what we can to support events like this.


----------



## Raptors_Reptiles (Feb 13, 2011)

The show was a great effort for a first time.

The main thing I found disappointing was snakeranch not bothering to display some of their new morphs...even an albino spotted would have been nice to see considering they were selling hets for $3000ea.


----------



## Gusbus (Feb 13, 2011)

there was more at the cambrigde park one last year, with the side shows, snakes on display for the contest, elapids not as much to look at, it will only get better with time. just thought there would be more


----------



## Lachesis (Feb 13, 2011)

I thought it was good.My only problem was looking at animal stalls with the crowd.I believe instead of dividing the crowded livestock areas from the less crowded product stalls mix them up together and spread them out a bit.There seemed to be a bit of extra space down the back where the products were.I agree with others that it was possibly a bit early in year in regards to available offspring,and also even though im not interested in them where were all the jags?


----------



## PhilK (Feb 13, 2011)

bucky said:


> yea i thought the same. nothin to interesting. i got me an albino and a het but was nothing out of the ordinary.


 Nothing to interest.. just bought an albino. Not out of the ordinary....

Count yourself very lucky.


----------



## hornet (Feb 13, 2011)

PhilK said:


> Nothing to interest.. just bought an albino. Not out of the ordinary....
> 
> Count yourself very lucky.


 
Albino's are pretty darn common now and are becoming quite cheap, i really hope they were not the most interesting animals at the expo


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 13, 2011)

well i think that it would have been great and that is great to have these shows in our sydney area. I sadly could not go and really wish i could have. 
We need more of these shows.


----------



## Sutto82 (Feb 13, 2011)

I thought it was a great show..... and my missus is another one waiting for the SUNBURST to come on sale.

The only things I didn't like were, the place was to packed.... I guess the organiser didn't expect that many people or they would have booked a place with more car parks. And the tables were too close together..... it was way too difficult to the breeders tables to buy. After a couple of hours it settled down and I ended up making some buys.


----------



## hrafna (Feb 13, 2011)

i loved it, yeah it was my first but i still had fun. only thing is that it was crowded and with kids it is difficult to get them a look at stuff properly, but live and learn and next time the kids can walk and i will leave the stroller at home!


----------



## bkevo (Feb 13, 2011)

i think it was well planned. no shortage of food. plenty of seating. i think that the expo running over just the 1 day was great.
personally i think that late march would be ideal for any expo. although u cant have them all too close together. they just wouldnt be successful. all in all. well done to all who played part in planning and who got involved.
dare i say, best expo so far.


----------



## killimike (Feb 13, 2011)

happyraptor said:


> The show was a great effort for a first time.
> 
> The main thing I found disappointing was snakeranch not bothering to display some of their new morphs...even an albino spotted would have been nice to see considering they were selling hets for $3000ea.


 
I would really really have liked to see one too. . .


----------



## Jason (Feb 13, 2011)

All in all, the show was a great success, had a great time and was great to catch up with online friends!

I couldn't be happier with the $300 RSP i got, she's a little champ! 



bulldogwoma said:


> anything special ?


 
Anything special??? mate, you missed out on some AMAZING womas!!! ever heard of a 'pygmy WA woma'? I hadn't! BUT it's OK, it turns out i have 11 of them... incredible!

let me explain: First, you take some BOODARIE womas, dont feed them nearly enough to get any decent size on them, breed them young and SMALL and then sell them to unsuspecting customers as 'pygmy WA womas'! Don't forget to have a small sub-adult on the table claiming it to be the 'FULLY GROWN adult male that fathered the clutch', that parts the money maker!


----------



## snakes123 (Feb 13, 2011)

used2have1 said:


> went for a walk around, loads of people, some kids will not sleep tonight.:evil: The dude with the 2 birds got the ****s, when people started touching the birds.


 
I can't sleep and same as last night.

Ben


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Feb 13, 2011)

Jason said:


> Anything special??? mate, you missed out on some AMAZING womas!!! ever heard of a 'pygmy WA woma'? I hadn't! BUT it's OK, it turns out i have 11 of them... incredible!
> 
> let me explain: First, you take some BOODARIE womas, dont feed them nearly enough to get any decent size on them, breed them young and SMALL and then sell them to unsuspecting customers as 'pygmy WA womas'! Don't forget to have a small sub-adult on the table claiming it to be the 'FULLY GROWN adult male that fathered the clutch', that parts the money maker!


 
Oh no...


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Feb 13, 2011)

Who sold the $300 RSPs? We are after a few of those.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 13, 2011)

Haha Jason so I wasn't the only one questioning the size of the woma the so called father.


----------



## Jason (Feb 13, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Haha Jason so I wasn't the only one questioning the size of the woma the so called father.


 
Nope, Ill try and get a few shots of my adult 'pygmy wa womas'  with something for comparison, they easily get to 4.5ft and 2kg. Actually, while they are smaller than NT's, its not a big difference. I have yearling boodaries bigger than that 'fully grown adult'... haha!
Yes they breed small, but so do all other pythons. i think ill pair my 5ft coastals and sell there offspring as pygmy's also!


----------



## congo_python (Feb 13, 2011)

haha.... the roughy wasn't actually for sale at the show it was just a good deal between mates and yes those 'pygmy' woma's were amazing but looked alot like bodarie woma's to me.............but that's just be me... and the owner........ and a few others in the know lol


----------



## mungus (Feb 13, 2011)

i was going to set up a stall............just to short notice for me personally.
But, we all must congratulate the people running the show.
Its easy to critisize, but to get off your butt and actually have a go is not a easy thing.
It will only get better and bigger in years to come, and the 1 day schedule is a lot better IMO.
Aleks.


----------



## girdheinz (Feb 13, 2011)

Happy raptor, what morphs are you referring to? Would you bring the one and only Albino spotted they have at this stage?


----------



## toximac (Feb 14, 2011)

I thought it was pretty good especially the turn out, allot of people in that area were keen to get their license, everywhere i turned there was someone asking for the form.
I don't understand why saying it was a let down makes you feel better.. if your gonna be rude & negative about it, don't bother coming to any of the herp society expo's, or any by that matter - as they're similar to having a few key reptile chains, up to 10-15 breeders & some enclosure/set up stalls... 
Most people value the social catch up aspect, in which Im glad I went. Never expect to buy anything or nor do I get disappointed about range of snakes for sale, why would I want left overs?!
It was quite busy at the start, lots of children running around, but calmed down at 2:30pm - lots to buy / see. Really wanted a black blue tongue, had many there...maybe when they go down in price ..lol
I saw a guy yell at a child that just walked within half a metre of the cockatoo, yelling "IT WONT BE TOO HAPPY, IT WILL BITE!!!!" lol The kid was prob. traumatised like someone said before hahaha - But yeah he had it lifting a energy v can which everyone gathered to take photos of.. *i did...* lol
Food Selection was the better than any other expo I've been to - had a cafe with everything + 2 sausage sizzles, one outside one in outdoor area - (which is main priority) lol - but yeah...no coffee.. - max brenner 2 min away tho lol
Reptiles were a little pricey but that only makes it better for me to sell my own,
also I have about 20 purple bags in my car - might have a party with the balloons.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 14, 2011)

man some people hate on these expos and whinge they are a let down,i dont know what it is you expect from an expo but what ever it is go orginise your own one see if you can do any better


----------



## Sel (Feb 14, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> man some people hate on these expos and whinge they are a let down,i dont know what it is you expect from an expo but what ever it is go orginise your own one see if you can do any better



Agree!!


----------



## shellfisch (Feb 14, 2011)

Its been my experience - with school P & C, kids sport etc, that the people who whinge the loudest about how things are done, are generally the ones who are not willing to lift a finger to do anything or get involved 

Good job with the Expo. It takes a lot to get one up and going.


----------



## Braidotti (Feb 14, 2011)

I thought its was good, but I was just hoping to see a JAG, just because I havent seen one in person.

Everything was really cheap too.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 14, 2011)

I thought the expo was very well done and there were enouigh animals to entice the majoring of buyers out there


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 14, 2011)

The expo was pretty good, some nice animals there, an anteresia with a double dorsal stripe, quite a few perthensis too. The Sunburst was pretty hot. Picked up a female amyae, so happy with that. No vens there though? Plenty of BHPs on offer out there.



pisces20 said:


> You have to remember that many of the 'self rightious'who were major players in the frog and reptile show boycotted this one. They have committed suicide anyway putting it on with the easter show, no one can sell it is just for PR.


Seriously? Saw a few of 'em out there. Stimmo even had his own stall out there promoting the other expo.
And I don't see why a bit of PR for the hobby is a bad thing. The Easter Show thing is only for this year anyway, apparently.



Jason said:


> I couldn't be happier with the $300 RSP i got, she's a little champ!


Jason, who had the roughies? I didn't see any out there. Asked SR about them but apparently they only have 2 feeding at the moment, so aren't releasing any of their stock yet (fair enough)


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Feb 14, 2011)

Who was the person selling the labled W.A pygmy womas?

Well done Adrian and co


----------



## Wildexpo (Feb 14, 2011)

I thought the expo was EXCELLENT,
The venue is fantastic.
Well done Adrian and Daniel!
Cheers,
Stimmo


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 14, 2011)

Adrian and Daniel, you have done a great job, treat the whingers like a junk mail and do it again next year. Congrats!

Oh, thanks for the green t-shirt. lol


----------



## Bryce (Feb 14, 2011)

I think the show was great for its first time in operation, great exposure and their was a good turn out even if some didnt show up.

It can only get better!

Well done Adrian and Adam,


----------



## saximus (Feb 14, 2011)

Lachesis said:


> I thought it was good.My only problem was looking at animal stalls with the crowd.I believe instead of dividing the crowded livestock areas from the less crowded product stalls mix them up together and spread them out a bit.There seemed to be a bit of extra space down the back where the products were.


 
I volunteered there and helped setting up. When I asked why they were separated like that I was told it was a legal thing that you couldn't have retailers and breeders selling in the "same place". Does anyone know if this is true?



hornet said:


> Albino's are pretty darn common now and are becoming quite cheap, i really hope they were not the most interesting animals at the expo


 
Unfortunately yeah they were. Supposedly there was meant to be an albino mac and/or possibly a leucistic mac but otherwise the albino Darwins and a single GTP were the most interesting there



Waterrat said:


> Adrian and Daniel, you have done a great job, treat the whingers like a junk mail and do it again next year. Congrats!
> 
> Oh, thanks for the green t-shirt. lol


 
Agreed. They were pretty stressed at times but think they did a really good job in the end. Were you volunteering there as well Waterrat? Which one were you?
By the way I just noticed the picture for this month in my APS calendar is yours (only took a couple of weeks to notice). Nice job it's a great pic


----------



## Jason (Feb 14, 2011)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> Who sold the $300 RSPs? We are after a few of those.


 


Sock Puppet said:


> Jason, who had the roughies? (fair enough)


 
A deal between mates, unfortunately none were available at the show.


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 14, 2011)

saximus said:


> Were you volunteering there as well Waterrat? Which one were you?
> By the way I just noticed the picture for this month in my APS calendar is yours (only took a couple of weeks to notice). Nice job it's a great pic



I wasn't volunteering, I just attended like everybody else. The green shirt was a gift from Adrian.
Thanks for the compliment on my photo and the silent reminder to hang up the calendar. lol


----------



## Raptors_Reptiles (Feb 14, 2011)

girdheinz said:


> Happy raptor, what morphs are you referring to? Would you bring the one and only Albino spotted they have at this stage?


 
I doubt they only have 1 albino spotted in existence when they breed at such a young age. Only 1 adult...maybe? 
They would not be letting hets go until they had proven the line and produced other albinos...otherwise they could not sell them as hets.

They also have albino Olives, Darwins, Bluetongues and ??? Not to mention all of their other cool locale stuff. I think it would have added a lot to their stand and the show if such a large breeder could have had some of their nicer adult animals on display.

As I said, I think the show was a great success overall and I also managed to pick up a great new little animal for my collection at a bargain price...thanks Bryce


----------



## girdheinz (Feb 14, 2011)

happyraptor said:


> I doubt they only have 1 albino spotted in existence when they breed at such a young age. Only 1 adult...maybe?
> They would not be letting hets go until they had proven the line and produced other albinos...otherwise they could not sell them as hets.
> 
> They also have albino Olives, Darwins, Bluetongues and ??? Not to mention all of their other cool locale stuff. I think it would have added a lot to their stand and the show if such a large breeder could have had some of their nicer adult animals on display.
> ...



Show's how much you know buddy. Have you asked John W how man albino macs he has? The original hets were sold with no guarantees. I love how others assume they know all the facts. How many albino olives does he have for sale? How many albino darwin's did he produce? You have all the answers, tell us. Seeing as i have asked John i know most of these answers. I saw melanistic and albino blueys at his table, wheatbelts and perthensis, gee your hard to please.

gird


----------



## buck (Feb 14, 2011)

My only issue was the timing of the expo. I thought the venue was great, food availability was good etc. I spoke to a couple of other breeders I ran into up there and they were of the same opinion, it's too early. I think that's why there weren't many Morelis sp. and heaps of Anteresia. 
As has been mentioned though, I have no idea how having the expo later in the year would fit in wiith other expos/shows but it would definately be worth considering. Most people seem to be saying the same thing so having it later should solve these issues as more breeders will have more stock ready to be sold.

Was still a great way to spend the day though!!!


----------



## Raptors_Reptiles (Feb 14, 2011)

Ha Ha Ha...just an opinion mate.

Sorry for not being as well informed as yourself. I'll try and do better next time.


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 14, 2011)

Good or bad... is personal opinions. The most important part for the hobby is we encourage more expos to happen. The rest is neither here or there.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Feb 14, 2011)

CHRS - was good alot more people than expected !!

great to see all the big names there 

very busy around the tables 

organisers you should be proud


----------



## Torah (Feb 14, 2011)

Chris1 said:


> lol, must just be me then!


 

lol no I onylsaw it two days before hand or I would have been there


----------



## FAY (Feb 14, 2011)

pisces20 said:


> I think it was great. You have to remember that many of the 'self rightious'who were major players in the frog and reptile show boycotted this one. What they need to understand is that the shows are for the reptile enthusiasts not for the money grabbers. They have committed suicide anyway putting it on with the easter show, no one can sell it is just for PR. Im not fighting the crowds at easter and paying $100 entry. I think this show for its first was fantastic. Remember the first FRS. at Darling Harbour. It was 25% of this one. Good work hope more shows are planned, shame Macarthur didnt have one. I met lots of friends had a great time networking. Book me a table for next year



They have committed suicide having a reptile show at the Royal Easter Show??? 
I personally think it is a VERY, Forward thinking and great move for the Wild Expo organisers to do this.
We need to ATTRACT more people from the public into the hobby. People already in the hobby is not what they are aiming at. I would like to know who the 'self righteous major players' are? I wasn't there, maybe I am one ?? :lol::lol::lol:


NO organisers on the day can be responsible for the choice of animals for sale. That is such a ridiculous whinge.


----------



## saximus (Feb 14, 2011)

I agree Fay. The organisers did a fantastic job and can't be blamed. Adrian already said he agrees that it was a little too early (illustrated by the guy selling diamonds that were having their first ever sheds right there in the container) but he didn't have much choice with the time available to book the hall.
The choice to take it to the Easter show should be great for the hobby too. Even though it is getting more popular there still isn't a big enough market to have supplies available everywhere and at reasonable prices. Plus people are always whinging that you can't give away hatchys these days. New enthusiasts means more business for the breeders. Even they can't complain about that surely


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Feb 15, 2011)

Dont let the knockers bother you it was all done very well. There are always the people that criticise but have no idea. As to the ones that say how much money you must be making, they just dont have the slightest clue what's involved in such an exercise and how much it really costs. I had to outlay over $6000 to just do a stall at this expo and VHS so you can imagine the costs involved in running the whole show..


----------



## killimike (Feb 15, 2011)

As far as the Easter Show goes, I think it'll be great exposure of course. I know a few aquarium societies that lament no longer having that venue.

$6000 to do your stall? Wow.


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 15, 2011)

killimike said:


> $6000 to do your stall? Wow.



Yes it can get very pricey once you get into getting a half decent display made up,rather than relying on the trusty old chinese container setup.


----------



## killimike (Feb 15, 2011)

Of course, I just didn't think that much more  

Thanks for shelling out!


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Feb 15, 2011)

We have acrylic displays on our website (under the product drop down menu) that we specifically manufacture for expos. There will be quite a few of them at the Melbourne expo! I might even post a few pictures after the event.


----------



## Moreliavridis (Feb 15, 2011)

Well i thought it was good. Plenty of people there who we interested in getting a licence! I had fun which at the end of the day is all that really matters.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Feb 15, 2011)

Yep - full marks to the organisers and participants. Of course it could always be done differently, if it wasn't to your taste or expectation... but the only for that to happen is to get off your butt and do it yourself... and I bet that ain't gonna happen!

I thought it was very good indeed, and as a first effort for the organisers, an absolute credit to them.

Jamie


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 15, 2011)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> We have acrylic displays on our website (under the product drop down menu) that we specifically manufacture for expos. There will be quite a few of them at the Melbourne expo! I might even post a few pictures after the event.


 
I am not sure if its just me , but they are not displaying properly on your website .


----------



## killimike (Feb 15, 2011)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> We have acrylic displays on our website (under the product drop down menu) that we specifically manufacture for expos. There will be quite a few of them at the Melbourne expo! I might even post a few pictures after the event.


 
I was going to ask about those displays, they seem like a great way to avoid theft problems w the chinese food container method. I am a complete newbie, but I didn't expect so many big sellers to use this method at an expo.


----------



## hugsta (Feb 15, 2011)

jason said:


> all in all, the show was a great success, had a great time and was great to catch up with online friends!
> 
> I couldn't be happier with the $300 rsp i got, she's a little champ!
> 
> ...


 
lmao....

Unfortunately due to prior commitments I did not have a stand at this show, however I did pop in early in the morning whilst everyone was setting up to pick up a snake and it appeared as if all the usual suspects were present selling herps. The show certainly looked promising and it seems it was really busy, always a good thing for future events. This is the first show I have not had a table at in NSW since we have been able to sell herps at them and certainly won't miss the next one. Was good to breifly catch up with a few peeps before I had to get back home.

Grats to the organisers and hope they make it bigger and better next year.


----------



## pisces20 (Feb 15, 2011)

Fay, my comment about the easter show is my opinion only, I may be wrong but I know for a fact that in all the years I went to the Easter Show,strangely enough I never went and had the undesireable urge to go and buy a horse or a cow. I think you will find the majority will be sightsee ers.


----------



## saximus (Feb 15, 2011)

I didn't think there were animals on sale at the Easter show? I thought this was just show animals and retailers


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Feb 15, 2011)

You have to use Internet explorer to navigate my site Brett.


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 15, 2011)

CarpetPythons.com.au said:


> You have to use Internet explorer to navigate my site Brett.


 
Ok , don't use IE it sorry , but thanks for the pic ... can you email me the prices ?


----------



## FAY (Feb 15, 2011)

pisces20 said:


> Fay, my comment about the easter show is my opinion only, I may be wrong but I know for a fact that in all the years I went to the Easter Show,strangely enough I never went and had the undesireable urge to go and buy a horse or a cow. I think you will find the majority will be sightsee ers.



I realise that this is your opinion, as it is mine.
Comparing buying a horse or cow would be a little different than buying a reptile as a pet. Anyhow, we will see, just good to see that at least someone was gutsy enough to give it a go and trial it.


----------



## jinin (Feb 16, 2011)

What type of Dragons where being sold at the expo? Anything out of the ordinary or just mega loads of Beardies?


----------



## saximus (Feb 16, 2011)

Heaps of beardies and pygmy beardies from what I saw.
I know they aren't dragons but there were also about a billion different geckos and one small lacey that sold in about the first hour


----------



## jinin (Feb 16, 2011)

Cheers Sax, hopefully I will have a stall next year with plenty of Dragons


----------



## Frogcrazy (Feb 16, 2011)

i had a great day out i bought a couple of snakes i got to meet adrian and Daniel the organizers of the expo for a first off expo i think they did a great


----------



## saximus (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah people love the little beardies. They have cute faces that I think the chicks love. 
I agree it was a great day. I volunteered all day and got to meet some really friendly experienced people.


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 16, 2011)

Reading through this and other related threads, it seems that some people thought there wasn't enough monitors, not enough this and that. Those people obviously have interest in certain groups of reptiles and probably have some in their collections. 
Why not to bring them in next time? You don't have to be a breeder selling animals, you can just exhibit your pride & joy. For a mere $150.- (for the table), you have a chance to promote the animals you like and spark interest in others. Think about it for next year.


----------



## Frogcrazy (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah great way to put it. thats what is about getting people involved in animals that you are interested in


----------



## extreme_pets (Feb 16, 2011)

Tiliqua said:


> >You have to remember that many of the 'self rightious'who were major players in the frog and reptile show boycotted this one.<
> If your referring to retail outlets when you refer to Major players, you have to remember it was organised by Extreme Pets, therefore would be silly to invite retail competition. Smart move on their part.
> If your referring to people helping out/breeders/etc boycotting, perhaps they didn't want to support a commercial venture that only benefitted a pet shop as opposed to supporting a Herpetological Society event. I noticed one of the prominant Herpetolical Societies did not have a stall there.
> Also Macherps have bigger things to worry about right now, such as getting their bookwork up to scratch, before attempting another show. Maybe some new blood in their committee can sort this out, and get back to the stage they were at 3 years ago?


 
This was not held by Extreme Pets in anyway and many retail outlets were invited but chose not to come. There loss. 
They are the ones whom are not supporting the industry and hobby of reptile keeping. Even if another outlet ran a show we at Extreme pets If invited would attend to support the knowledge and promotion of reptiles. We believe they make excellant pets. 



Lachesis said:


> I thought it was good.My only problem was looking at animal stalls with the crowd.I believe instead of dividing the crowded livestock areas from the less crowded product stalls mix them up together and spread them out a bit.There seemed to be a bit of extra space down the back where the products were.I agree with others that it was possibly a bit early in year in regards to available offspring,and also even though im not interested in them where were all the jags?


 
National Parks will not allow reptiles to be in the areas where products are for sale that is a big no no


----------



## Dragontamer (Feb 16, 2011)

> What type of Dragons where being sold at the expo? Anything out of the ordinary or just mega loads of Beardies?



there was also angle heads,mountain dragons, and netteds


----------



## Pines (Feb 16, 2011)

I thought the expo was pretty good. Came away with Albino darwin, Albino Bluey, 2 x 100% hets blacks and a nice woma.

Pines


----------



## saximus (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow the wallet must have been a little lighter after that Pines


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (Feb 16, 2011)

jinin said:


> What type of Dragons where being sold at the expo? Anything out of the ordinary or just mega loads of Beardies?


 
We had a breeding pair of Pogona michelli at the table next to us...no takers though...more people interested in the centrals...

Kelly


----------



## Tiliqua (Feb 16, 2011)

> This was not held by Extreme Pets in anyway


 My apologies, it was my understanding that 'Extreme Reptile Supplies' was your online store. I don't know where the other retail stores I spoke to got their info from? Anyways, regardless of who organised it, it was a great turnout and I will be attending next year again. Great to see you guys support the hobby with your presence, even if the other guys couldn't be bothered.


----------



## girdheinz (Feb 16, 2011)

The most important thing about these expos is that it gets people reinvigorated in the hobby. It builds enthusiasm amongst fellow herpers and motivates them on striving to improve. Sure there is some jealousy and animosity toward some but i see this as healthy as it drives competition. The standards at all these shows is gradually improving and it's good to see the some of the general public just as inspired. I'm sure in converted a few on the weekend.

Gird


----------



## SPOTTEDMAC (Feb 17, 2011)

*Congratulations*

this expo was in no way a slight let down, i personally worked at this expo and my congratulations go out to *adrian hemens* and 
*daniel garcia* for putting on this event , what a great job they both did and i cant wait for their next one.
considering it was their first expo it was pretty dam good , to all the sceptics and others who want to whinge about it maybe you should all get off your rear ends and run your own , as far as im concerned good on both of you guys great job only 12 months till the next one !!!!!!!! habib lol!!!!
woodsie


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Feb 17, 2011)

was great show im pleased to have been apart of it, adrian and daniel made it a great day, great to see the amount of people who came, and the amount of first timers who had come out, the only thing that i found a let down was that sunburst not being for sale....



saximus said:


> I didn't think there were animals on sale at the Easter show? I thought this was just show animals and retailers


only people with exipihition lic, retailers can only go for advertisment, no one is aloud to sell anything to my understanding


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 17, 2011)

I was disappointed as a retailer, when asking for stall sizes and prices they took several weeks to reply and when they did, they wanted a 50% deposit within 7 days..... 
If it was organized a bit better, it may have been bigger than it turned out to be.


----------



## fugawi (Feb 18, 2011)

I was a volunteer at the show, set it up and packed it down. I also have a t/shirt to prove it.LOL Something that hasn't been said here is the cost restraints in organising this first show. Little things like extension cords and how to set them up for multiple stands and insurance and legal constraints are just teething problems. I know a lot has been learned by Adrian and next year will be a massive improvement, not that it wasn't great this year (I thought it was). How could you not get coffee.....The shop did great cappucinos

As far as the Easter Show is concerned, Anthony will be doing his talks on reptiles etc on the hour for 10 days and I believe the best in show comp will be there as well. Also volunteers will be in front of the stage with animals so the kids can get up close and personal.
As far as the reason.....I believe that the venue isn't available this year and the sheer volume of numbers at the Easter Show will advertise the hobby and conservation of all Aussie natives. (Instead of 10- 15000 per day think in 100000- millions through the door).


----------



## hrafna (Feb 19, 2011)

i understand where people are coming from inregards to the easter show, but on the other hand i see it like this, many people out there would like to start getting into reptiles yet don't know where to start, now we all know how we got started in reptiles, but for various reasons others out there don't know, perhaps some don't even really know it is an option. so something like this where people can actually see snakes, can ask questions and gain some knowledge, will be of benefit for the hobby as a whole. it is just a shame that this will come at a sacrifice to many already within the hobby.


----------



## Cunningham (Feb 20, 2011)

i bought a eastern water dragon there and its wasnt eating yet


----------



## FAY (Feb 20, 2011)

Exactly, some members of the public would have no idea about the first port of call.



hrafna said:


> i understand where people are coming from inregards to the easter show, but on the other hand i see it like this, many people out there would like to start getting into reptiles yet don't know where to start, now we all know how we got started in reptiles, but for various reasons others out there don't know, perhaps some don't even really know it is an option. so something like this where people can actually see snakes, can ask questions and gain some knowledge, will be of benefit for the hobby as a whole. it is just a shame that this will come at a sacrifice to many already within the hobby.


----------



## -Peter (Feb 20, 2011)

I want to go on record as saying that I was totally disappointed in this Expo. Fancy having it when I have other committments. Then again, fancy having other committments.


----------

